

Google’s Internal Quality Rating Guide Leaked (v.5 – March 2014) - wusatiuk
http://www.scribd.com/doc/217994742/General-Guidelines-1

======
pmosh
WHY?????????????? :(

~~~
wusatiuk
here is a direct download link:
[https://pdf.yt/d/sNzrFSvFUyjGJbob](https://pdf.yt/d/sNzrFSvFUyjGJbob)

~~~
greenbee
thanks!

------
pypetey
post it somewhere else

~~~
wusatiuk
please check the link below.

------
yread
why scribd?

~~~
wusatiuk
check the link below please.

